# Finding Stock cdplayer



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont wanna buy some other cd player I like the stock cd player. Would I be able to find it at junk yards or do they take out those radios? I drive a 2000 altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.ritewayauto.com keeps all the stock stereos on a shelf in the office. call them and see what they can do you for. theyll even deliver it to you.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet, thanks thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

i noticed quite a few on ebay as well in recent days...


----------

